# New reportage magazine



## grozzie (Apr 21, 2011)

Have you seen Life Force magazine yet?  Its a new monthly online magazine looking at photo-essays from around the world.  Acclaimed by the BBC and Stephen Fry.  Its free! Take a look: www.lifeforcemagazine.com


----------

